# Fermenting Temperature of Red Wine



## 111jag (Oct 15, 2012)

I am making wine from Merlot and Cabernet Sauvignon red grapes and I have compressed the grapes and the juice is now sitting in my demigon. I was wondering what temperature I should keep the room at?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 15, 2012)

I would keep the room at ~22C during fermentation. Once it has finished and you have racked off the gross lees you can let the temps fall down as low as you want to really to be comfortable ~15C or so.


----------



## 111jag (Oct 19, 2012)

*When Should I Rack the Demijons*

The juice has been fermenting for about 2 weeks and it is still bubbling, but when should I rack (I think that is the term) the wine? Also I purchased a wine filter. Is it a good idea to filter the red wine? People say that you will lose the flavour by filtering? Is this true?


----------



## robie (Oct 19, 2012)

111jag said:


> The juice has been fermenting for about 2 weeks and it is still bubbling, but when should I rack (I think that is the term) the wine? Also I purchased a wine filter. Is it a good idea to filter the red wine? People say that you will lose the flavour by filtering? Is this true?



Bubbling doesn't mean anything other than the wine still has CO2 in it. It can sometimes bubble for days/weeks after fermentation is complete.

You need to purchase a hydrometer and use it to measure the specific gravity (SG) of the wine. Measure and record the SG; wait three days and measure it again. If the SG is at or below 1.000 and over those 3 days the SG has not changed, the wine is dry and ready to rack off the lees.

At that racking, add the stabilizing dose of Kmeta (sulfites). At the same time, you can add clarifiers (clearing agent) if you so desire. After the racking, let the wine stay in its container until it is clear, completely clear. Once clear, you can filter it, but if you try before it is clear, it will stop up your filter within a few seconds.

Filtering is optional; many, many commercial whites and reds are filtered. It only sort of polishes the wine. Only a true wine expert can tell the difference in taste between unfiltered and filtered.


----------



## tking23 (Nov 1, 2016)

*white grapes*

where can i find white grapes to purchase i've made different types of wine but not yet the white grapes, Thank you for your help!...


----------



## Johny99 (Nov 1, 2016)

Robbie is right, but you could rack and let it go through mlf. Another step and test you may not want, I like it for most reds and some whites. 

Don't know where you are, but there are, well were, lots of white grapes available in my area. Always my vote if there are vineyards Or wineries in your area to try them.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 2, 2016)

tking23 said:


> where can i find white grapes to purchase i've made different types of wine but not yet the white grapes, Thank you for your help!...




Even with a press, starting from white grapes is a PITA. Much easier to start from white juice and none of the hassle.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 4, 2016)

Where do you live?? I would do an internet search and see if there are any wineries that will sell you grapes or home winmaking shops in your area. 

It is all a matter of equipment and the love of the process. 

I have always made from whole, fresh, grapes and (with 2 exceptions) would not trade a moment of this family and friends activity. 

The equipment you need depends on the amount you wish to make. If you are making a small amount, say 1 to 10 gallons, then you can make a press using two 5 gallon plastic buckets. You can pick up a cheap crusher pretty easily.


----------



## hounddawg (Nov 18, 2016)

hi tking 23,
first off Johnt is a wealth of vey good information, pick his brain, and as johnt has ask where do you live, where in our planet makes worlds of difference, on what products you are able to get and what equipment you can find, the internet if allowed by your laws can get you most anything, 'as for grapes i know even less then i know about from so called proper wings, (wines from grapes) i have neer dona a kit nor ant kkid of any grape wines i only do county wines that is wines made from anything but grapes. there are many on here that buy 5 gallons of fresh pressed grape juice, i don't know but if they do the same with white grape buckets, this site is founded on asking questions from tem that know more, i know i ask many things and they learn me many a subject i had no knowledge of... same goes for web sites for equipment if your in a area that allow you yo order what you need, as for a very good grade of wine concentrates, or fruits, berries and grape juices to make your wines of choice, i ave found these concentrates make a much stronger flavor that come in number 10 cans or one gallon cans more or less. check out this site homewinery.com, if you can order over the internet there are tons more great sites for carboys, wine bottles and corks, labels, heat shrink capsues and at more, check out EC Kraus,as well. 
Dawg 





JohnT said:


> Where do you live?? I would do an internet search and see if there are any wineries that will sell you grapes or home winmaking shops in your area.
> 
> It is all a matter of equipment and the love of the process.
> 
> ...


----------



## tking23 (Nov 18, 2016)

Thanks alot guys too bad it's out of season now but looking forward to next year for some good white sparkling wine. Happy and safe wine making and drinking.....


----------



## NorCal (Nov 19, 2016)

I like a peak fermentation temp of 80-85 degrees.


----------

